# Pork Bellies



## buckhunterof99 (Mar 23, 2013)

Does anyone know where to get some pork bellies in Victoria or San Antonio for making bacon? My dad has been looking in the Seguin/Gonzales area and hasn't had any luck. I live in Victoria, so it would be easy for me to pick him up some here. And he drives through San Antonio pretty frequently. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mexican meat market or Hong Kong market there is another thread on here same question 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw some at Costco last week. I know they have it and you might want to try Prasicks (excuse the spelling) in Hillje & 59 south. They sell bacon there and you might be able to get it in a slab. 
Don't know about Sam's club. Just found it at Costco by accident.
Good Luck.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

A little far for you, but J and J Packing in Brookshire nearly always has them. They have a website with prices.

Later
R3F


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Yoakum Packing we have bought some there before. They have some pretty good pork bellies


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

i always ask the butcher at HEB


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

Amigo's Meats in Houston, you can get a case for cheep.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

buckhunterof99 said:


> Does anyone know where to get some pork bellies in Victoria or San Antonio for making bacon? My dad has been looking in the Seguin/Gonzales area and hasn't had any luck. I live in Victoria, so it would be easy for me to pick him up some here. And he drives through San Antonio pretty frequently. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


Call Dicks meat market, they can fix you up.


----------

